# G's tail amputation :cry:



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Tuesday night (6/9), I accidentally shut a sliding window on G's tail.:fust It caused a fracture on two locations, causing him to have to have his tail amputated about 3 inches off. I took him home late that evening from the e-vet, and was given pain meds (buprenorphine) enough for 2 days along with an oral antibiotic to prevent internal infection. His tail was bandaged, but of course after his first feeding some hours after the anesthesia wore off, he started hissing and growling at the foreign object on his tail (managed to take it off when his e-collar was removed). So the next day, we went back to the e-vet to get it rebandaged after speaking to someone on the phone. The vet said after 3 attempts, it's unlikely he'll keep it on; they would need to sedate him to be successful. It was also the plan that the bandage was to be removed after a few days anyway so I could keep an eye on the suture site to watch for any signs of infection. So far, the vet was pleased at how the suture site looked. I decided _not_ to rebandage him, got slightly larger e-collar on him and additional pain medications just in case. I'm also supposed to limit him from running/jumping, but alas, G has his own ideas. He was hissing and growling each time he jumped down from things and probably felt the shock in his spine, all the way to the end of his tail. I've confined him in his carrier for the most of his evening right after, he appeared to be tired and sedated anyway.

Today (Thurs), he looks to be doing so much better, back to his old self, jumping on my desk, his cat tree, but without complaint (though he's still on pain meds) loving me back, and stuck to me like glue. I will note that he's able to tolerate less freqency of buprenorphine. I used to give it once every 8 hrs, late this evening, I've given it 9.5 hours later instead to space it out so I can work my overnight shifts (9 hrs). Is it ok to give a cat an additional day or two of powerful pain meds like this? I just can't see how a cat can NOT feel any pain after just 2 days being on an opioid drug. Maybe I should've asked the vet about either lessening the dosage or finding an alternative?

I still also need to keep an e-collar on him, but he is also a houdini cat; seems to somehow get it off at times when I'm not watching him. I've caught him 2x without his collar, and need to find something perhaps more secure yet comfortable because he will need to wear it for at least 2 weeks or more, to ensure he heals up well. He's a little over 9 lbs, but can't remember his collar size. I'll need to recheck, but I'm thinking it was about 8 inches? The width of the e-collar to be at least 5 inches long so he can't see his tail to chase it. I haven't looked at pet stores for e-collars, but the one from the vet is a translucent piece of plastic, so it's very light but not so sure of its comfort around his neck. If you've had one on a cat that you've especially liked, I'd be interested to know.

I feel so horribly, horribly awful every day, the most being the day of the tragedy (Tuesday) night and Wed morning, I was so upset at myself and barely slept so I could monitor him around the clock. I absolutely hate myself for causing this, but I'm trying to move on and live in the present. G seems to be a resilient cat, but his shortened tail will be a forever reminder burned in my memory.

I'll upload pics if need to a bit later. Just very worried that he might get his e-collar off and do worse damage to his tail... 

I'd appreciate any suggestions for good e-collar and info regarding pain meds, though perhaps I should be calling the clinic again and see what they advise...? Sigh...such a fool am I. :roll: :dis :fust


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have any advice on e-collars or pain meds, but you need to stop beating yourself up. Sometimes when I almost step on and CRUSH my girls, I say out loud, "How are you still alive?!!" They show up in places in seconds, where we least expect them. One time I was closing my sliding closet door and it was sticking, so I almost slammed it shut, but I happened to look down and one of my girls was sticking her head inside. I could have slammed it on her neck!!  I think we all have so many close calls, we're simply just *lucky* more accidents don't happen.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Aww dear, as marie73 said, try not to beat yourself up about it. It was an accident, you had NO intention of shutting that door on G's tail. I know it's hard, I am guilty too when I accidentally bump Aggie over or sometimes when we play and I swing the toy too far that she bangs her head on the concrete. Accidents happen *hugs*

As for the e-collar, Aggie was the same when she got spayed, a wee Houdini getting it off when I wasn't looking. I had to put masking tape on top of the Velcro (not sure if yours is Velcro or just a slip in type)? That might help a little? 

Sending you and G lots of hugs and cuddles <3


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

(((hugs))) to you. I know you must feel absolutely awful. I had a baby get electrocuted and I felt it was totally my fault for being careless with the wiring in the foster room. Thankfully she recovered but was in horrible pain and misery for weeks. We do not do these things on purpose - hence the awful guilt. If we had malice in our hearts we would not feel the pain of the guilt but glee so take the guilt as a sign that you care and try not to let it get the best of you. He obviously has forgiven you - please forgive yourself for this accident. We certainly understand here.


----------



## imuneekru (May 27, 2015)

Aww hugs to you and your kitty! 

I'll echo what everyone else has said... it's not without reason people say cats have 9 lives, because they are infamous for getting into dangerous situations. My first cat had a double kink in her tail, allegedly from getting it shut in a door before I got her. Weasley used to have a terrible habit of running under feet, especially down stairs, when he was a kitten. I've hurt myself several times tripping over him. Once he dashed under my shoes in the basement and got his leg stepped on real good. I felt absolutely horrible, but he survived and it seems to have cured him from dashing underfoot. But to this day he sticks his head into closing doors and has fallen off the china cabinet more than once due to happily rolling around up there. Hope your kitty heals quickly... and will soon forget all about it and go back to living on the edge.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, I'd talk to your vet about dosing of the pain meds.

But I can throw in my story too, I think we all have them. I was working in the kitchen and the door to the pantry was open. Simon wasn't allowed in there, so the open door was too tempting for him. I could see across the room that he was about to make a mad dash. I slammed the door to the pantry shut, but he already had a full head of steam and crashed into the closed door head first. I still believe to this day that my action at that moment contributed to, if not caused, his early death. But as you said, we can't live in the guilt of the past, we have to live in today.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awwww sorry to hear about G and please don't blame yourself...it was an accident and I know he has already forgiven you. 

Those e-collars are a pain to keep on! I bought a e-pillow collar when Mocha needed hers...that one stayed on. I suspect it had a lot more to do with the fact that it wasn't as limiting in the vision department...just like a fat collar....so she could still eat, drink, and walk around without doing the bump bump bump. 

Looked somewhat like this http://petsinstitches.com/wp-content/uploads/kong-cloud-1.jpg and I found it in the dog section at PetSmart.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I had a brother and sister cat years ago. They were sitting on the window sill looking out and for some reason the window fell down. The female made it off and the male had all the skin stripped from his tail. He went into shock and so did I. Just a bone swinging around. He had his tail amputated to about 3 inches and he was my little bobcat. Once it healed, it didn't matter to him at all. He twitched it the same and actually looked like he was wagging it. Accidents are unintended and expected in life.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness, TC!
Please don't beat yourself up! You didn't mean to do this!
The inflatable collars are the way to go! I've got two on hand already, for emergencies. 
I'll bet that G will look even more Dashing, and Rakeish with his shortened tail!
HUGS for you, I know how terrifying something like this is...
PetPets for G!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I really appreciate everyone's support here, thank you all. I feel a bit better, trying to treat myself better in my head, but not sure it's getting through...I've got a hard head, lol.

G was a good kitty on Thursday overnight, his plastic e-collar was still on him when I got home early this morning, looking intact. I was so very relieved, I cannot tell you the worst case scenarios that were running in my head last night. And he really surprised me because he was actually running around at full speed, playing chase with Maya this morning (their normal, daily pattern) right before their breakfast, despite having that silly cone bobbing on his head. However, by about 9-930am, a few hours after their meal, he was starting to go after his tail by stepping on it so he could bite/lick it, even with a 12.5 cm (5 inch) wide cone. He would not let it up, so I called the vet's office (both e-vet and my own clinic) to see if they had something to relieve the itch he must've started having. The e-vet told me they can't recommend anything at this point, it must heal naturally without use of any topicals. So...after discussing with the vet tech on the phone, I decided I really, _really_, needed to get G a wider collar. I know you guys recommended the inflatable collar (shaped like a donut), but that unfortunately will not deter G from reaching and chomping on his tail and sutures. He is a flexible young cat, and can still reach his shortened tail despite his plastic cone, after all! After some research and G in my lap for close monitoring, I decided to go and pick up a "comfy cone" (though I think it's made more for small dogs) at my local pet store. So far, it has worked _too well_. Because it's no longer translucent, G no longer has his peripheral vision and seems to have lost his confidence and spunk he had earlier in the day. By this evening, he was hiding in the crinkle tunnel and stayed in there, something he never does. I had to entice him out with a game and his favorite rabbit treat to get his meds in. It might be a while before he gets used to his new e-collar, but I really don't want to have to worry about him biting his tail while I'm away again working overnight shifts. Just feel kind of sad he has to endure so much right now.

In all this, I forgot to ask the vets regarding pain meds, but am not so sure now...he certainly seems _not_ to be in dire pain, especially since I saw him zooming and pouncing 10+ hours after his last dose yesterday, but I don't think it's completely gone. He's still sensitive to its touch, especially when anything touches the tip of his tail, his body, the floor, etc. Only this darned itching phase is gonna drive us both nuts, so I may still have to "sedate" him on his bup so he mellows out and sleeps most of it off, hopefully.

Anyone has any experience with how long this itch phase lasts? I'm sure it'll vary from cat to cat, but I really want this to blow over soon! I'm even considering getting him rebandaged again, or at least looked at to make sure the suture site still is intact and healing...I think there have been a spot or two that I'm concerned with...ugh. :x Maybe it's just me and my paranoia? Good grief, I never thought I'd call or visit an e-vet so often in a week.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness TabbCatt! What an awful thing to happen to both of you! But G made it fine through the surgery and seems to be doing very well. He's letting you know that it's ok, he's ok, and now he'd like you to be ok too. Of course it's so hard for us not to feel guilty, and no matter what any of us says, you'll still feel guilty. But Marcia makes a wonderful point when she says that the terrible guilt we feel is because we care so much.

I'm no help with the suggestions for e-collars or dosing of the buprenorphine.  Though I don't imagine the vet would have given you more of the buprenorphine if he/she didn't think it was appropriate. 

Head scratches to G and hugs to you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I was posting at the same time you were. 

The only thing I can say is that the itching, as crazy as it's making him (and you), is a good thing, since it means that he's healing. I don't know, but it's probably going to be several days? 

Poor little guy. It has to be hard to see him like that, but keep reminding yourself that it will be so worth it when his tail has completely healed up. 

I don't think we're ever paranoid about our kitties.  You're also probably hyper-vigilant right now, and it's probably nothing. But I'd give the e-vet a call, just for your own peace of mind.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you spirite. 

I was going to take a photo and email it to them to see what they thought, since his last dose of antibiotics is due tomorrow morning. I fear his previous attempts at stepping and or biting may have caused teeny amounts of bleeding, though I'm not entirely positive. It's just so hard to get a close up photo of his tail stub at the right angle.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

First and foremost, I feel so sorry for you and your poor kitty!

Please, please, don't blame yourself I don't think there is an honest cat owner anywhere who couldn't have done the same thing.

I do think your vet may have been a wee bit hasty (and I know I don't know the full details and maybe mine would have recommended the same) but it's happened and that's all that you can now deal with.

If you think about it, most cats manage to get to neutering / spaying stitches and still do well.

Your biggest problem - or your cat's biggest problems - are likely to be with balance and communication but they can be overcome - probably balance before communication.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand about the vet being hasty? I am doing better about not beating myself up, it's a work in progress more or less. More when I see G in his hidey hole (crinkle tunnel toy) and less when he's out and about playing tag with Maya. 

Perhaps I wasn't clear, my bad, but I was concerned about the stitches because G was stepping on his tail stub to hold it down and then attempt to lick and chew on the suture site. Note he was also coned at the time, with one that was 12.5 cm long (neck to snout), but he was _still_ able to get at it. His tail also happens to touch the floor at times, and I think it is still sensitive because he keeps moving it around, repositioning it, etc.

So far, his balance and communication hasn't been affected. He walks on a narrow window sill and is able to meow/purr/trill as he had been doing previously, so for that I'm grateful. My initial worry was that if any nerves were affected, it could have an impact on his bowel habits or even develop feline hyperesthesia syndrome, or something else I am not aware of. I also think because the tail is part of the spinal column and central nervous system, a neglected infection there could greatly be much more serious than a typical spay/neuter. Of course, I emailed pictures of G's current sutures a little while ago, and they reported it is looking great, and to continue to keep daily checks on it to ensure proper healing. And regarding pain management, well, buprenorphine is all they have to offer, and it is perfectly fine to give it to him as needed. I still have 4 doses left, so I'll see how he does.

You can see the photos I uploaded on photobucket here:
Stitches On Tail by TabbCatt | Photobucket


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You are watching the stiches and taking precautions. That's the best you can do. I don't believe in second guessing (I have done plenty of it and it is not positive.) As I said my cat had a stub tail and was an indoor/outdoor cat and did just fine with balance and jumping the fences and anything he wanted to so. Once healed, believe that he will be fine.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for your vote of confidence, COA! I think so too, but G has been a notorious chewer of all things non-edible: wood, plastic, tape, cardboard, sometimes metal. And he has eaten weird things I've found in his stool before, like a wooly tail from a toy mouse! So you can understand my apprehension of sorts. On the other hand, I also know cats can pick up on our energy levels, so if I emit nervous aura, I guess that won't help him one bit either. I will continue to monitor him and be hopeful he's well on his way to a proper recovery.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That sounds brilliant, TabbCatt, especially as far as balance is concerned.

I was probably being obscure - and wrong, since I don't know your vet. I apologise, my comment was based on or, at least, slanted by, something that had happened many years ago with one of my cats that gave me a prejudice that I applied here. Sorry.

I am sure you will do a brilliant job.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Arianwen--

Oh, no worries. I was just a bit confused by your comment, but I do think the e-vet did the right decision by amputation, if that's what you meant. And I also think you were right, I've read some cases where cats with broken tails have affected their spine and their gait, so I suppose that could in turn, affect their balance, too? I'll miss seeing the question mark curl in his tail whenever it was raised, but I'm so lucky that G has so far been ok! He has also been able to use the litter box appropriately, though with the cone, he can't really bury as he'd normally do. If I'm there, I'll temporarily take it off, but once his attention is back on his tail, I have to put it back on. He was much more reclusive today without any pain meds. I'll have to see how he's doing tomorrow morning when I get home.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TC, 

I just saw this thread. I am so sorry that happened to you and G. 
I hope you are both doing better today. 


Hugs,

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
How are you and G doing?
He should heal pretty quickly! 
(((HUGS))) and Healing Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope all is progressing well.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, we def need an update!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I've only now seen this thread!! You poor thing, massive hugs for you and healing vibes for your sweet kitty....


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello all, sorry for the delay. It's been tiresome for me with the added bit of anxiety this week, so I had to catch up on some much needed sleep. 

G is healing up well. I feel like the comfy collar was making him feel depressed and reclusive. He'd hide out in the crinkle tunnel or in his carrier whenever I put it on. He'd sit in a corner or stay in hiding for hours on end, which is so unlike him. At first I thought it was the sedative effects of the pain med, but after a few days of not giving him any, I realized it was something else. When I used the cheap plastic cone, he'd become much more active instantly, but he'd also go chasing after his tail. I've since found that by using his breakaway collar (instead a long gauze strip ribbon used originally by the vet's office) to secure the plastic cone, he was less able to chew or bite on his tail. He's still able to paw at his tail, but since he seems happpier and more active with it, I've decided to continue with the plastic cone. I still use the occasional comfy collar if I feel he's getting a bit too obsessive about his tail by wrapping the comfy collar around the plastic one, essentially "double coning" him. The comfly collar restricts his flexibility in his neck, where as the flimsy plastic collar can't.

Anyway, the only thing I'm sort of concerned about now is that he'll urinate 2x a day (usually morning & evening), and has a stool every 24-48 hours. I'm pretty sure he used to go more often before this whole incident occurred. I scoop twice a day, and am particularly watching his eliminations. His urine clumps are huge of course, but I don't want him to retain it too long in his bladder. Perhaps I'm just overthinking things, though? He is nimble enough to jump onto kitchen counters still, on his cat tree, and his window sill bed all on his own, but I am worried he doesn't feel like he has enough room to maneuver around too much with his cone, so that's what makes him hesitant to use his current box.

Do you guys think I should just go out and get a giant Rubbermaid tote and see how he takes to it? His stitches come out next week, but that doesn't necessarily mean his cone will be discontinued.

Pics of him today below.
On his window sill bed:






Pawing at his tail:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi TC,
Glad G's tail is healing!
Do you have an open litter box? That would/could help with him feeling easier to move around in it...poor guy, can you imagine bumping into everything with that cone on? 
It's also been my understanding, that those cones amplify sound! So that's another reason it may take a lot of time, for some kitties to get used to!
((((HUGS)))) and Healing Prayers for G!
S.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Nothing sadder than an animal wearing the cone. He is still one handsome boy. Remember this too will pass and just be part of his history.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes Sharon, both his litter boxes are without covering. I've never had a box with a lid. He uses the NVR litter box and a sterilite tote (about 14 gallons?). Litter is also kept about 3 inches deep.

G thanks you for the compliment, COA. He feels happier without the cone of course. I try to leave it off for as long as I can, which is usually during mealtimes. He eats about half of his 3 oz meal, grooms for 20-30 minutes, then eats a bit more, then grooms again afterwards. He did a full bath today, so it was extra long, lol. I also wash his e-collar during his meal/grooming time because he's still a drooler and sometimes licks the plastic collar.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
Get a low sided litter box, or one of those shallow under the bed kind of storage totes, that way he'll be able to turn around, and not bump the cone on the sides!
Or maybe I'm misunderstanding...and you already have something like that!
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

No, you're right Sharon, they are both high sided boxes. I will have to go look around for a large sweater box or something then? Lol. I may just use 3 boxes now to encourage G to go more often. Thanks for your advice. I was considering that as well, but um, G is still a digger! He just can't bury it with a cone on.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Sharon, you and I were thinking alike! Some of my litter boxes are the long, low sided, under the bed type. I was picturing how the cone could hinder getting into a higher sided box. 
TC, are you certain about the number of times he peed and pooped? How do his stools look? You do not want the poor guy constipated or end up with a UTI. You are great to be watching closely and being aware. He is lucky to have you. Even if you are a fallible human being, just like all the rest of us!:lol:


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

KsKatt,
I'm pretty sure I can differentiate G's urine because it's never covered now. I witnessed him passing a small stool this morning. It was brown and firm but not constipated. 

I came home a few hours ago from Home Depot, where I purchased a shallow size Sterilite box--23" L x 16 1/4" W x 6" H. He had urinated in the old box with the high sides but left it unburied, so I scooped it out and cleaned/disinfected out the old box, refilled the new shallow litter box. Since then, he has passed more stool in the new box but came exceedingly close to dropping it over the edge! 8O When he turned around, I had to stop him from sniffing at it; his cone came dreadfully too close to the fresh deposits. :x Of course, I buried it for him and then scooped it out into my Litter Genie so no fear of any dirty paws or cones.

I am now afraid of what I'll find on his cone or the perimeter of the box when I'm not around, lol. I guess it's better than a UTI, but still...eww. Hope his aim is ok, he has never urinated on edges or the walls of his previous high sided box.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
Mr. G is going to keep you very busy!! Do you have any heavy plastic around to put under his new pan, or just use the lid as an 'oopsie' catcher...in case he misses! At least it sounds like he's relieved (in more than one way!) about his new box!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

No Sharon, it's up against a wall on one side, and a mat on the other side. I guess I could use the lid as a "catcher" of sorts. I just have to scrub off a stubborn sticker first. Ugh, they make it so~ hard to remove! Lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A trick for stickers, place in the sun somewhere to warm it up, or use hot water on the opposite side! 'Been there, Done that' club!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Um, thanks. But I'm afraid it now looks like this:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! TC you're just having a dickins of a time!
One more thing to try, do you have duct tape?
If so, put some strips of duct tape over that, press down firmly, and then start pulling/peeling the duct tape slowly away!
With any luck, it will pull up the remains of the sticker!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Agh I got the sticker off but I'm left with a very sticky residue still. 

I don't have duct tape, so I tried with packing tape. Failed. I might just give it up, lol.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Ah the good ole sticker dilemma... I had this problem on Aggie's e-collar itself, I regretted it the moment I tried peeling it off because it looked exactly like that TC! So it was irritating and sticky both for the mummy and the baby haha. I finally got it off by using detergent and really hot water. Scrubbed really hard with a scourer. It got off eventually  

Also, when Aggie wore her e-collar, she couldn't bury either. I am not home all day, so I once came home to her cone filled with litter granules. Pleasant!  But when I was home, I did what you did and removed it and put it back on afterwards. 

Hope G can get the cone off soon though!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Good news. I saw G urinate in the shallow box again. And now he's zooming all over the house with Maya, so I assume he's feeling better about being able to relieve himself without bumping into things. He always urinates with his bottom down; no elevator butt syndrome, fortunately.

Earlier, I was even playing with the interactive GoCat mouse toy with G, he can still chase after the toy with the cone on, believe it or not. Both kitties love that toy, but I have to put it away after we're done.

I'm putting off that irritating sticker residual. Ugh. I've tried scrubbing with soapy hot water, but I guess my scrubber isn't that tough!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

WD40. Is amazing at getting stickers off. 

Just read this whole thing... sorry I didn't see it before. Hugs to both you and G!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

TabbCatt, G is just gorgeous! Although I do have to say that I laughed out loud when I saw the pic of him with the comfy collar on - he looks a furry little alien! Love the markings around his nose.  I helped myself to some other pics and saw the end of his tail. He must have had quite a long tail - when you said he was pawing at it, I couldn't figure out how, with 3" gone. But in all the pics (except the comfy cone one), you'd never know he had a major procedure done. He looks totally relaxed and not even remotely fazed. 

WD40 also kills stink bugs. It could probably kill anything. 

I have a bottle of GooGone that I use for annoying stickers. You could also try nail polish remover if you have that handy. I don't think the non-acetone stuff works though.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. 
Lol. Yes spirite, G looks a bit ridiculous in the comfy collar, but I got it because it worked to discourage getting to his tail. 

G is pretty calm today, slept through most of this sticky warm weather, and lately I've been able to keep the collar off for about an hour before he starts to groom his tail end. He no longer thinks his tail is foreign anymore, but he certainly grooms a lot when I take his cone off! I have to watch that he doesn't lick his tail stub where the sutures are, don't want any coming undone before it's time.

He is also using his litter box more often than the past few days, so I'm pleased thus far. I even saw him burying his urine spot this morning, so guess you guys were right. 

I forgot all about the darned sticky residue on my short outing today. I don't have any of those items to get the stickiness off, sadly. GooGone sounds like something good to have, though.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Is the collar off yet?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

No, the e-collar will be kept on at least until his sutures come out next week. G grooms a lot after eating, so lately I've been able to keep the cone off for about an hour each time. The thing is, he'll start grooming his tail and eventually nibble at the sutures, so that's when the cone comes back on. We'll see what the vets advise after the stitches are out, but I'm prepared to keep him coned until his tail is fully healed. Small hairs are already growing in, so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww TC,
Poor G, and poor you! Hoping the time, flys by, for you both! 
(Hey! Maybe I won't get Ninja'd on Your thread!)
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you, Sharon. 
I plan to take G in the e-vet's office this Tuesday to remove the stitches (they said no appointment needed), and they're open 24/7, so I plan to go during their "off peak times" if they actually have one, lol. I think I may also take Maya in for added emotional support, but good grief carrying both cats in a large plastic carrier is kinda heavy! Lol. 

Here are pics of him today, mostly preening his coat while the cone is off. He got to his stitches the other night when I wasn't looking.  One knot is sort of unraveling a bit. I'm hoping they say I can keep the cone off after the stitches come out, but I only hope he won't continue to chew on the end. I hope his fur grows in quickly.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww...G is such a Cutie! It looks like he has subtle striping running down his back!
Maya looks like she's taking it all in stride! She's a Pretty Girl! 
G could give a different meaning to 'Giving the Tail' to someone! 
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah G's stripes go down his back and he has a subtle bullseye marking on his sides, markings of a classic tabby. I actually never saw this pattern before my interest in cats. Maya is my brown, broken mackerel tabby. 

I actually switched positions so I could see his backside, lol. G is a friendly cat. 

Maya was a bit concerned when G came back form his surgery. She kept nose touching and sniffing him, but at that time, all G wanted was to be left alone. He growled and hissed in pain, poor guy. I had to remove Maya from getting too close to him, and she was initially afraid of the cone, too. But they are both doing well, acting almost normal these days. G definitely buries his urine clumps now, I often see litter granules stuck on the rim of his cone and broken clumps of litter scattered randomly throughout my apartment.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a terrible ordeal for you! The tail looks like it is healing very well, though. You are a good nurse!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
G is going to heal up fast! And before you know it, this will all be just a memory! I Really do believe that cats 'know' when something is an accident, and know when something is done deliberately, to hurt them.
G has already forgiven you!
Now you need to forgive yourself! 
S.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

G is one good looking kitty, heck they both are!
You can tell, by looking at his eyes, he is a rascal!:lol:


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

*Sutures removed today*

Thank you Sharon. I know he's well on his way to a successful recovery. And I'm sure I'm forgiven, too. He is pretty much back to his old self, curious and attention seeking guy that he is...

KsKatt, you're pretty clever. He definitely is a rascal. I was duped, I tell you! I didn't know anything besides how cute they looked when I adopted him. 

Anyway, back on topic. Late this morning, I went to the e-vet clinic to get his sutures removed. He was returned about 30-40 minutes later, with the tech telling me he has a scab on the end, but once it falls off, I can remove his e-collar. I'm not sure I really see this "scab", but I'm thinking it's the red area? Doesn't seem like it is likely to fall off soon, but ok...what do you guys think? 

Pics of his tail stub:





There are a bit more pics on my photobucket album, but I don't think the photos are any better.

http://s1144.photobucket.com/user/TabbCatt/library/Stitches on Tail?sort=3&page=1


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmmm....I don't see a scab!
Did it already come off??
Poor G, that still looks like it is painful!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, that it probably fell off while I was transporting him in the carrier or after he came home. I didn't find anything in the carrier except some loose stray cat hair. 

I think I'm going to keep his e-collar on for a while longer, maybe for a few more days until it looks better. I don't want him to lick the very end of his tail. Am I overly cautious now? Lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Nope! As raspy as a cat tongue is, G could have the tip opened up!
The cone (poor G!) Is a safe thing to do right now!
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, I'll do that. I tend to think you're right. He's immune more or less to the cone by now, actually.


----------



## Josephine (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello TabbCatt, 

I have no advice but just wanted to tell you about a friend who happend to shut the door with her cats tail in it a little while ago... he is now just the same again, all has healed well and he still manages to jump on the counter to steal food, he loves his keeper just as much as before and in general I just wanted to say: all will be fine! I can imagine how hard you go on yourself, I'd be the same, but cats are sturdy creatures, he will survive this, both physically and mentally and be fine!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

AWWW, continuing to send healing vibes for G, he is adorable!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you Josephine and Speechie. 

G is doing fine, quite honestly. Still with the e-collar on, but I'll continue to keep it on until the reddened area is healed up completely and he stops chewing on it.

He still _loves_ to climb on top of my head and shoulders as I sit and type at my desk, and play "king of the hill" every time I sit here. :roll: Yeah, somehow I don't think the cone has "killed his spirit", don't you agree?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I doubt it's going to dampen his Spirit at all!
S.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, TabbCatt, the end of his tail already looks a TON better than it did a couple of weeks ago. It was really raw-looking then, with hardly any fur. 

Yeah, I imagine the redness on the end could get irritated if he were to keep licking at it. I can also imagine though that you can't wait to put that cone away! He's such a ham, posing for the camera like that!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Well I'm an official klutz and really a danger to G's life now. I accidentally stepped on his tail tonight while I was concentrating getting ready for work. I must remember to do the kitty shuffle permanently around them now.

I did give him some buprenorphine since I still have a few left, but now that I'm at work, it's all I'm worried about. He was hiding in his carrier again and Maya snuck inside with him, even though it's terribly warm tonight. 

Agh, so hoping he's ok. I took even took off his cone earlier today, but I'm wondering if I shouldn't have.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh no TC! 
Poor you and poor G!
He'll be OK with the Bupe! How sweet of Maya to join him in the carrier! 
Hopefully he won't lick his tail, the Bupe might help with that...
(((HUGS)))
S.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awww, poor G. I am sure he just ran to his carrier to hide in case you had any thoughts of putting the dreaded cone back on....the old "you can't see me".


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I'm hoping with the warm weather and the sedative effects, he will sleep through the worst bit of it.

Ugh, can't wait till morning to see him.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Not long to go! Hope he's okay  Maya is so sweet to keep him company. Keep safe from the heat everyone


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
How is G doing? Did you both survive the night?
(((HUGS)))!!
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Sharon.

We did survive. It's always me and my crazy imagination going wild, of course. He was fine albeit a bit without much appetite yesterday, but then again, I also found a bit of hairball on my carpet when I came home, too. His tail is looking better day by day, and he's not as obsessed with it as much anymore, though there are instances he stares at it and then starts to paw and lick it, he doesn't do it long, so I've decided to keep his cone off and continue to monitor him. He's also smart enough and learned to avoid lying around the hallway floor while I was getting ready for work. He stayed in his giant scratcher toy until I left.

Today, he greeted me, played tag with Maya, ate his whole meal, got lovey-dovey, drooled, and is now back to lying on the floor and grooming his legs. I'd say they would be sleeping by now, but I think a storm is brewing (humid and very cloudy all of a sudden), so I think I better keep awake for a while...I can already hear thunder in the distance.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm glad the tail is healing up after the unfortunate stepping incident. He forgives you for sure!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

G loves you still! 
My Puddies have been eating half portions since the weather has been so hot too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww TabbCatt, sometimes it just seems like the world is out to get you...G probably doesn't even remember that you stepped on his tail by now. And if that's the first time you stepped on his tail, you're way more graceful than I am! 

It sounds like he's getting used to seeing his tail and not thinking it's something to attack anymore. Or he's just a very smart kitty and has realized that if he doesn't lick or paw at it, he doesn't have to wear the cone.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I've noticed he goes into his "hidey mode" by retreating into his carrier, crinkle tunnel or his scratcher toy when I start to get ready for work, open/close windows and he's nearby. He's still traumatized, or at least remembers, from my point of view. Luckily, he'll always comes out later if he's curious about something else I'm doing that he can't see, so I guess that's a start.

I've seen him lick his tail end a few times, but I'm thinking it still must be a teensy bit itchy...sort of like when we have the last remaining bit of scabs with new skin growing underneath? Anyway, if I distract him, he definitely stops, and the site looks no worse, so I'm continuing to monitor his behavior.

I do appreciate everyone's support thus far, and he IS healing, still forgives me for my many shortcomings, and is a truly a lovable kitty, of course. Maya has also been always a great support for him, that's why I always take her along to the vet trips with G in the same carrier. She's a special sweetheart in her own way. Thanks, all.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
Some more (((HUGS))) for you, and Healing Prayers for G!
S.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Simply having hair growing back can be itchy. I wonder if a non-chemical skin softener would help, Vaseline or something like that?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I didn't know that. I haven't been told of any aftercare since the sutures were removed, only the scab thing, but that's gone. I do give both my cats some added fish oil supplements to their meals, so hopefully it will help with the antiinflammatory properties and overall skin/coat.

Thanks again for the suggestion and all the hugs. I can feel the warmth! Or could be just our humid weather!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC,
KsKatt's suggestion has merit!
I'd say no to the Vaseline...but maybe Bag Balm?
Why don't you check with your vet about what you could use for G's tail?
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Does bag balm smell bad? I will ask my vet tomorrow but if it smells, I think G will be even more determined to clean it, lol.

I'll see if the vets have something they recommend, thanks for the tip.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, called the office. They told me i could apply 100% aloe gel, but I'd have to keep him coned to prevent him from licking his tail.

What do you guys think?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

His tail today:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi TC!
Looking at his tail, I'd say it's healing nicely! What an improvement! 
I don't think I'd worry about putting anything on it, at this point!
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

G nods his head and gives you his thanks, Sharon.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow, Gs tail looks great!! So glad things are healing up


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So life goes on for G and you with this only a memory that fades with life. G says glad that cone is off!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for your support, Speechie and COA. Hopefully by next week, his suture site is fully closed up! It's been a week since the sutures were taken out, so I'm hopeful it will happen soon. 

I do hope the unfortunate incident is a fading memory to both G and I. Once his fur is fully grown in, I think it'll be better.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

G is Such a Good Looking boy!
I have a feeling he'll be even more debonair with a slightly shortened tail!
(((HUGS)))
S.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so glad his tail is looking good again. I've had great luck with DermaPlast on spay suture sites with girls so was going to suggest that but looks like all is under control. He may very well be traumatized by this for awhile but he will gain confidence more and more. What an awful thing to go through for both of you though. Accidents are awful.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

G sends both you his gratitude with purrs. 

He does hang out by the window bed often, so I know he's going to be fine. Earlier he was anxiously watching the crows squawk and fly by.

The last photo is of him just under the window, you can see the sliver of sunlight on him.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

He sure is handsome and he looks like he is enjoying grooming without the cone of shame.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

*Update on G's tail*

So here's 16 days (7/9/15) after removing his sutures, his tail looking pretty much healed at this point.  






G says thank you all for your great support!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

AWWW, so glad he's all healed up! Handsome guy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay! The tail looks great, and he's obviously feeling just fine.  He's so adorable. In the series of pics where he's on the windowsill, I love the 3rd pic, of him looking directly at the camera. :luv


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awwww...he is so cute....seems to be saying, "play with me...tummy rubs". His tail looks good too!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

That looks excellent! I love the spot of color on his belly.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

G...is Looking Marvelous! He is so adorable! His tail is looking fantastic! YAY! G!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks all. He's currently cuddling with Maya and sleeping on their usual hangout of course. Maya had to clean his "dirty head" first though, lol. :crazy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Great Pictures TC! G, and Maya both look so content there!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Why look at that! It's healing up and hairing over.  Everything you hoped for. He looks great.


----------

